# WTB New Camera...Need Help!



## jmelnek (Dec 20, 2004)

As the title says. I would like to buy a new digital camera before christmas. I am bugeting about $200-250. Is this feasable? I do not need a printer just the camera. Main thing is quality pics of my 46gal. What are your recomondations.

Thanks,

Josh


----------



## Safado (Jul 10, 2005)

jmelnek said:


> As the title says. I would like to buy a new digital camera before christmas. I am bugeting about $200-250. Is this feasable? I do not need a printer just the camera. Main thing is quality pics of my 46gal. What are your recomondations.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Josh



Josh,
It is definitely feasible to get a great camera for 200-250. It will be a point and shoot camera, which is not a bad thing. I use my SLR as a "point and shoot" 95% of the time. Would you rather have something small, or something built more durable? Do you already have a PDA or phone that uses a certain type of flash memory? Do you want something with a higher mega pixel, or something more user friendly? These are not mutually exclusive, but just a few things to think about before we start shooting out recommendations.


----------



## jmelnek (Dec 20, 2004)

Safado said:


> Josh,
> It is definitely feasible to get a great camera for 200-250. It will be a point and shoot camera, which is not a bad thing. I use my SLR as a "point and shoot" 95% of the time. Would you rather have something small, or something built more durable? Do you already have a PDA or phone that uses a certain type of flash memory? Do you want something with a higher mega pixel, or something more user friendly? These are not mutually exclusive, but just a few things to think about before we start shooting out recommendations.


Okay... This is will be the only flash memory item I will currently own, Picture quality is important but easy use is nice too. Tanking aquarium pics and baby pics are important features needed. Hope these answers help...

Josh


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Checkout the Canon Powershot series..nice quality photo's for a nice price.
Powershot A70 /A75/A80/A85 etc


----------



## cich (Aug 5, 2003)

Wö£fëñxXx said:


> Checkout the Canon Powershot series..nice quality photo's for a nice price.
> Powershot A70 /A75/A80/A85 etc


I second that. I have the A60 and no, I wouldn't take shots for prints, and I have my film SLR for art photography, but for general "snapshots," up to 2 megapixels is good enough for that! Canon is widely supported as the best lense maker in the general market as well. Another cool thing is that you can change the lenses on at least most of the A-series camera's, leaving you open to many options later as money comes along, but at the price of a point-and-shoot digital 

P.S.
Maybe it's just my technique, but my parents like the images from my camera over their 3.2 megapixel Powershot S30, (at the same resolutions, anyways)


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

I'm a huge fan of the coolpix line myself. Any of the 4 MP cameras out now days shoudl run you about 200 bucks. Very nice. I'm shooting an old 4300 that I love to pieces and refuse to upgrade. Get can them used for 100-150 bucks. Well worth the money IMO.


----------



## jmelnek (Dec 20, 2004)

Thanks for the replies, now I am at least off in the right direction.

Josh


----------



## rrguymon (Jul 10, 2005)

I don't see any cannon a70 or a80s. Looks like an older modle number. I see canon a520 4 mp all over. Is this a newer verison of the camera?


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Find most any of them here, amoung other places thru Google.
http://www.pricescan.com/digiphoto/08010100.asp


----------



## GavoDotCom (Jul 24, 2004)

For $200-$250, I think you'll have to go the compact route.

Here's a picture I took of a 1" dwarf puffer with a Canon Powershot S230 (3.2 megapixel camera) using the macro setting and full 2.0x zoom:









That's about as good as it gets with my camera--at least with my abilities, which are admittedly lacking.

I can't point you to a specific camera. But my advice is for you to find the largest optical zoom you can afford. Digital zoom is worthless, it will just blur your photograph, so don't place any premium on it. If you take your photos with the best picture quality your camera can deliver, the resolution will be enough that you'll just want to crop your pictures anyway, especially if you are primarily using your photos for the web. The same can probably be said with lower megapixel cameras, but I don't have any experience with those.


----------

